# 3 weeks into flowering Buckeye Purple



## oldfogey8 (Jan 25, 2016)

Loving the colors... 

View attachment IMG_1267.jpg


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks beautiful. The water leaves look really cool with the purple line I'm the middle of the blades.  I can't wait to grow a purple strain.


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 25, 2016)

I chose LSD-25 for my purple strain.   Can't wait to see how she flowers.    Then I got WHITE WIDOWxBIG BUDS FOR ANOTHER and then some basic Afghani for the others.   My problem now is I got them mixed up and can't tell which is which until they flower.   I figure they are really different strains so I should be able to tell pretty easy


----------

